# 3 PEW Males (DOB 12/28/11) NEED HOME (CAPE CORAL/ FT MYERS FL)



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

The woman that I adopted my lovable Chelsea and Scarlett still has three PEW males from the same litter looking for forever homes. She has been handling them since they were a hour old, so like Chelsea and Scarlett, they are SUPER sweet and very friendly. Their DOB is 12/28/11. She works for a pet rescue in Bonita Springs, FL 

She is located in northern Cape Coral, FL, close to the Shell Factory which is very close to N Ft Myers.
If interested please let me know! I can get you in touch with her immediately!


----------



## lovtrixie (Mar 26, 2012)

Are there any females left?


----------

